# The Edge 2000 pads ??



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

whats peoples thoughts on these, gimmick or good ?

here for those who dont know what i mean http://www.dedicationtodetail.com/videoBB.htm


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

anyone ?, thought we may sort a group buy if we get enough interest


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

I just wacthed the whole video. It looks nice and easy to me. What do you think?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i think its gotta be worth a try, need somene else to give an opinion


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

looking at the video, it should fit the PC aswell shouldnt it?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well you will need an adaptor for it to fit but yeh


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Sometimes the simplest ideas can be the best!
Looks good, but I've spent a fortune already over the last month!
Put me down as a "maybe" :thumb: 

Dave


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

we need an import friendly seller ;-)


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.autogeek.net/foam-polishing-kit.html

The above looks interesting for those with a PC


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im not sure autogeek do the uk rotary adaptor tho


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmmmm also with a backing pad, you can add a bit of pressure to the pad if needed. I wonder if that would be possible with the pad being held by a spindle?


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

I looks as though it snaps on. as time goes on wont it get a little loose by when your pulling on it. Not sure if you know what I mean but say the pad is on the machine. And you are running it under a door mirror for argument sake. If you pull up too hard it might come off the spindle?


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

it looks the same as any ratchet clips on, i use my ratchet daily so if its well made it should take alot of abuse before it comes loose.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill drop an email to them tomorrow 

Watch this space


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^
Put me some aside


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh, me too


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Mattieuk said:


> Hmmmm also with a backing pad, you can add a bit of pressure to the pad if needed. I wonder if that would be possible with the pad being held by a spindle?


You can add pressure just like you would with conventional pads/backing plate. The Edge 2000 pads have a backing plate in the centre of the sponge, you just can't see it.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

speed-demon said:


> I looks as though it snaps on. as time goes on wont it get a little loose by when your pulling on it. Not sure if you know what I mean but say the pad is on the machine. And you are running it under a door mirror for argument sake. If you pull up too hard it might come off the spindle?


The pads fit on really nice and tight. You can't pull them off unless you press in the little button on the bottom of the spindle adaptor.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll post up some detailed pics this evening if it's of any interest to you guys???


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ :thumb:


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

BTW, the pads and the 14mm rotary adaptors are available from Autosmart in the UK... but they are pretty expensive. Might be worth looking into though.

If a US group buy happens, then I could well be up for a few of the 8" pads to add to my collection.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

When I rang Autosmart they'd never heard of them. Wilcox Wash Supply has them but when I rang the proces soon put me off.

Ben


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

If there's genuine interest in this I'm quite happy to organise a group buy from Dwayne at Proper Auto Care in the US as he sells 14mm adaptors. Edge also do wool polishing an finishing pads which I'd be interested in as controlling a wool pad is much easier than a foam one IMO.

Ben


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im interested too, but are they import friendly ;-), im told not ?


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Mmm...that is a consideration. I certainly don't want to be paying import duty on it!

Ben


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh, is autogeek import friendly ?, perhaps get the adaptors seperately, and find a import friendly company ?, or does anyone know someone is the usa who could help?


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't think Autogeek are 'import friendly' and their customer service is very poor IMO. I've contacted them on numerous occassions and either get no reply or a very very late reply (we're talking like a week!). I won't deal with them no more.

I enquired with Autogeek when I was originally looking for the 14mm Edge adaptors and they said they could get them 'no problem'. I emailed my order to them and that was last I heard from them. I've given up trying to deal with Autogeek.

Dwayne at www.premiumautocare.com is great to deal with, very helpful and friendly.

I know someone in the USA that would probably help out, but we'd obviously have to pay shipping to my contact in the USA then shipping again to us. Probably work out the same as paying import duty. I'll contact him if you guys want to give it a try though. Let me know.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hhm, i think the usa to usa shipping will be far cheaper than paying import duty, my last duty cost me £30 ish for a us value of $80,, this included charges etc, so imagine what a big order of sponges would cost !!


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's some close-up pics as promised for all those who aren't familiar with the Edge 2000 system...

Rotary adaptor on the Makita 9227...









PC adaptor. This end is identical on both the rotary and PC adaptor...









Other end of PC adaptor...









Pad in place on the Makita 9227...









End of the rotary adaptor whilst connected to pad. The little button in the middle needs to be pressed to release pad...









Centre of pad where the adaptor attaches...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks good, i take it the middle of the bolt isnt allowed to touch the paint if pushed hard enough , i read it has a protective collar !!!???


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> looks good, i take it the middle of the bolt isnt allowed to touch the paint if pushed hard enough , i read it has a protective collar !!!???


You could probably push your whole body weight down on the machine and the adaptor still wouldn't come into contact with the paint. Like I mentioned to you yesterday, the foam is very firm on these Edge pads, nothing like Megs or LC.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, cool, we just need to sort a group buy then now


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Too firm Craig?

How do you rate them having used them?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

theres a point, im not keen on pads that are overly firm


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

A cutting pad's got to be firm though hasn't it? I can't say I like it any more than the next person, which is why I want to try the wool polishing pads as well.

To be honest, if the pad centering is that easy and changing pads takes a matter of seconds, I'll damn well make sure I get to like the pads just for the ease of use the connection system brings with it!

Ben


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

All the pads are pretty much the same in terms of firmness. The only thing that seems to change is the ppi.

If you don't like firm pads, then maybe this isn't the system for you. I'd say the white finishing pad is firmer than a Megs cutting pad to give you some idea.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

pugoman said:


> All the pads are pretty much the same in terms of firmness. The only thing that seems to change is the ppi.
> 
> If you don't like firm pads, then maybe this isn't the system for you. I'd say the white finishing pad is firmer than a Megs cutting pad to give you some idea.


Oh. Now that is hard! Mmm...looks like I'm back to finding a backing plate with a hole then!

Ben


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

The Edge pads may not be significantly firmer than a Megs cutting pad TBH, but they are at least as firm... an Edge white finishing pad is nowhere near as soft as a Megs finishing or polishing pad.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i will still give them a whirl, is johnny still on the case ?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Removed until I get permission from a mod.

Whizzer you have PM.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yep sure am


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hows it looking ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I think there may be news from one of our members here soon


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

who, give us the info


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

I have contacted someone in usa who says he can ship the 4 pads and the connector to UK for $130. And would get cheaper if anyone is interested in doing a group buy.

$85 ( £48 ) is the price of the products and $45 ( £25 ) is shipping.

If my calculations are correct this is £14.60 per Item including shipping to the UK.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

If anyone is interested in dealing with this, pm me.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

any other comapnies do a good price ?, thats seems a little steep to me


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

$110..........


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

BenP said:


> Oh. Now that is hard! Mmm...looks like I'm back to finding a backing plate with a hole then!
> 
> Ben


Ben,
We changed the types of foams about a year ago so that the yellow and green are which are the cutting foams are the stiffer style which you want for cutting and compounding and the blue and white are the soft foams like in our regular 8 inch rotary pads.

Aaron Krause (President & CEO)
777 Henderson Blvd. 
Suites # 1 & 2
Folcroft, PA 19032
Website: www.edgepads.com


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

The Edge said:


> Ben,
> We changed the types of foams about a year ago so that the yellow and green are which are the cutting foams are the stiffer style which you want for cutting and compounding and the blue and white are the soft foams like in our regular 8 inch rotary pads.
> 
> Aaron Krause (President & CEO)
> ...


Sounds good - I'm currently involved in a group buy so will be trying out your Edge 2000 system very shortly!

Ben


----------

